# Advice please



## Anm3212 (5 mo ago)

Hello

My name is Andrew and I am a classical pianist and piano teacher currently living in the UK. I used to live in La Alpujarra region of Andalusia. However since Brexit getting to live in Spain is difficult. I am considering the D7 passive income Visa as I have rental properties in the UK as well as teaching Piano remotely online.

I would like to live in a mountainous region of Portugal possibly to rent or buy a small detached house with land. Close to a town with Shops. I love nature, walking, rivers and mountains. Where do you recommend?

I have a small spaniel called Grace and need excellent WiFi for my online work.

Thanks
Andrew 😊


----------

